# What jabs will a new puppy need?



## chinton

Im bringing home an 8 week old shih tzu on saturday. she needs her 8 week worming apparently, but will also need vaccinations. should she not have had these already and how many will she need? thanks for advice x


----------



## sullivan

They dont always come with jabs but generally if from a breeders they normally do there first jab. They then have another jab a few weeks after this they should not go out until this jabs done. I think i paid £30 pound for mine. You should clarify that the breeder hasnt had any vaccination done already to be on the safe side. If you ring your vets there give you the info your after and give you a price. Worming very important at this stage as they can pick up worms/eggs from mum . Worth checking that pups been treated for fleas if any. Good luck with new pup.


----------



## Guest

chinton said:


> Im bringing home an 8 week old shih tzu on saturday. she needs her 8 week worming apparently, but will also need vaccinations. should she not have had these already and how many will she need? thanks for advice x


She will need two - one at eight weeks (or as soon as u can get her in if the breeder isnt getting her done) and the next one two weeks after. Then you have to wait a week after the second jab until she is properly immunised so avoid areas where other dogs have been, keep her in your house/garden (if its properly fenced) ... by avoid I dont mean stay inside for the 3 weeks, she will need to experience many situations in the early weeks so shes not afraid of them later on.

Take her out in your arms past busy traffic, kids leaving school... in a car,etc etc. If your friends have friendly dogs and you're confident theyve been vaccinated let them pop round. We did this with zach a few times with different dogs and he loves other dogs now! perhaps a little too bloody much cause we are having a nightmare recalling when hes off playing with them lol ...


----------



## Kaz65

Hi my little one is having her second jabs on Thursday she is 10 weeks old. (she's also a Shih Tzu)

My breeder had already wormed her several times. With my course of injections I got free worming and flea treatment cost was £47


----------



## englishrose943

Like the above posts say she should of been wormed regularly from 2 weeks of age and you should get a record of when this was done by the breeder. Also 2 vaccinations needed check with the breeder if the first one has been done too.


----------



## Sgurr

It all depends on what your vet runs with about jabs. It is not the best situation for a breeder to do first jab as the new owner's vet may well prefer a different vaccine manufacturer - and do the whole course anyway. There is a window from week 8 to week 12 which is fine for usual vaccinations.
There are two (OK three) options. first one is to go for puppy jabs from eight weeks (and 2nd jab just about 3 weeks later) - annual jab thereafter. Second is to got for the new scenario - first jab 8-9 weeks and another one or even two up to 16 weeks, one annual booster and then every 3 years for core vaccinines (Lepto every year though). Or finally, one jab after 16 weeks and nothing thereafter - introduced for rescue situations etc or where money is tight for other reasons.

Do speak to your vet and see what is advisable for your area.

Sgurr


----------



## Guest

Just confirm with your breeder about vaccinations, just to make sure your pup has/hasn't had any so far (to be on the safe side). They should also let you know about worming. When it was last given and what was given etc. 

Pups are normally wormed every 2 weeks up until they are 12 weeks old.

As for vaccinations. Vets can vary... I rang round a few vets. Some wouldn't give their first injection until 10 weeks old, some gave the first injection at 8 weeks old. Some then gave the 2nd injection 2 weeks later after the 1st one, but my vet told me it's 3 weeks after the first injection. 

Just ring your vet up and ask, they will be more than happy to help. Afterall, your vet is going to be the best person to ask about this!

I paid just over £50 for my pups vaccinations. Prices can be different depending where you go.


----------



## Darren

Great advice from the above.

Also, if you have a "pets at home" store near you, we got 2 jabs and microchipping for £57.


----------



## marlynaveve

I have just had my pups 1st jab done and she was also wormed cost me £36.
She is due the 2nd in two weeks and wormed again, then worming should be don every month till 6months then at 6 month intervals. I think not too sure though.
Also at 16 weeks my vet does a Parvo. I know it is in the puppy jabs but he likes to give a small booster at this time, says he has found some pups go down with this even though they have had the initail jabs.
Mary
x


----------



## jackson

puppies from informed nbreeders do not usually have any vaccinations whilst with the breeder simply because is is wiser to vaccinate after 8 weeks and puppies should not move home either a week before or after a vaccine, preferably. I prefer (and my opinion is based on extensive research, not just a whim!) to vaccinate after 9 weeks for the first one, and second at 12. The reason you need two vaccinations is because the first is likely not that effective due to the maternal anti-bodies still in the pups system. 

After that, the dog would need either a yearly booster vaccine OR yearly titre testing to check if the dog is still immune, and then be vaccinated as needed. It is irrresposnible for a number of reasons, to simply not vaccinate without checking the dogs immunity, regardless of when the puppy vaccinations were.


----------



## marlynaveve

jackson said:


> The reason you need two vaccinations is because the first is likely not that effective due to the maternal anti-bodies still in the pups system.


I totally agree. One of the reasons my vet. does a Parvo at 16 weeks is exactly for that reason. After having found vaccinated pups coming down with the disease at around this age he believes the puppy jab was not effective due to maternal anti-bodies still being present at 8-12 weeks.
It seems nowadays new owners just cant wait to get thier pup out and about, I feel some are having vaccs. done too early, or as early as they possibley can, not always the best thing for the puppy.
Mary
x


----------



## staflove

Do you no much about dogs, sorry to ask this but i would have thought you would no when they need there jabs and why they need them


----------



## Dotcomsimon

Hi all,

First time poster here, Had a nose round and got some great advice so decided to sign up ,

We have just had a puppy - also a Shih Tzu - And he is great. We've had Teddy since Friday just gone and he was 8 weeks old yesterday. When we had Teddy he'd had his first jab and I phoned the vet who told me his 2nd jab would be 4 weeks after the first.

Because we bought Teddy local we are taking him to the same vet's and he also has to go back at 16 weeks old.

Simon


----------

